# Dew Tour Breckenridge



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can get a good view of the superpipe from the base area? I have a pass, but my girlfriend doesn't and she would like to see the Flying Tomato.


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

go to the base of peak 8. the pipe is right there. there are busses, or you can take the gondola, which you dont need a pass for.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

cool, thanks.


----------

